
Ask HN: What multiple languages and tools for those you use in daily work?? - 4010dell
I use python and Javascript.
Python - django framework, pycharm ide, jupyter notebook, python cookbook for reference. 
Javascript - react, sublime text, mozilla reference, pick and choose github repos.
======
johncoltrane
Languages: HTML, SCSS, JS, JSON, YAML, Bash, etc.

Frameworks and libraries: React, Redux, and the usual suspects. Nothing so far
for SCSS.

Build tools: Yarn, Gulp, Babel, Browserify, etc. We are going to test Webpack
in a sprint or two.

Unit tests: Currently Tape + Enzyme. Eyeing Jest.

Reference: devdocs.io

Editor: Vim with very few plugins but years of custom configuration.

Version control: Git on the command-line, tig, BitBucket.

Ticketing: Jira.

Communication: in person, Slack, Email, Confluence.

Environment: the CLI as much as possible, the browser for the rest.

System: MacOS

Hardware: a late 2013 13" MacBook Pro with 16GB RAM and a failing battery.

------
fefb
My main code editor for now is Atom.

Nowdays, I doing project with JavaScript. Thus:

React, React Native e Preactive for UI ( I'll change to preact)

NodeJS, Aedes(MQTT broker), websocket, IORedis (for redis)

I am using the RxJS 5.0 for the Observer Pattern in my code. It has all the
Pipeline concept with operator that is nice.

------
cpburns2009
Languages: Python (primary); SQL (database queries); HTML/CSS/JavaScript
(minor front-end work).

Databases: PostgreSQL.

Text Editors: Sublime Text (primary); Vim (quick edits).

Miscellaneous Tools: bash, find, git, grep, man, pylint, ssh, sshfs, tail.

OS: Ubuntu.

Documentation: Python Documentation, MDN Web Docs, Manual Pages.

